# Bruno (sequel to borat kinda)



## nirvanainanutshell (Apr 9, 2007)

Sacha baron cohens least famous tv character Bruno is making a movie debut next year.
everyone knows sacha baron cohen as either ali g or borat but will bruno become as famous
                                        [discuss]


----------



## Rock of Ages (Apr 9, 2007)

It's going to be good, but he might have to do it in a foreign country or something.

It's going to be hard not to be recognized. 

The shooting might be delayed.


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 10, 2007)

...Jesus Christ on a jewish stick...


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 10, 2007)

Bruno is great. His movie will be awesome.


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 10, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Bruno is great. His movie will be awesome.



Man, Vegeta looks skinnier than Lindsay Lohan in her anorexia stages


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2007)

I've never seen this Bruno asshole.

But, I did hear about this months ago on AotS.


----------



## conceptz (Apr 10, 2007)

Bruno is pretty funny. I like this character better than Borat but Ali G is the best.


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 10, 2007)

It'll probably be good. I'll watch anything with Sacha in it.


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 10, 2007)

Bruno the gay German ? I think he's better than Borat. I like how he pissed that churchman once with his "Ach Ja/Nicht nicht" questions. Hilarious !


----------



## nirvanainanutshell (Apr 10, 2007)

> It's going to be good, but he might have to do it in a foreign country or something.
> 
> It's going to be hard not to be recognized.
> 
> The shooting might be delayed.



The movie was shot around the same time as borat was so it was done before the huge contreversy of borat.



> Bruno the gay German ? I think he's better than Borat. I like how he pissed that churchman once with his "Ach Ja/Nicht nicht" questions. Hilarious !



yea thats my favorite


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2007)

Bruno is actually austrian, not german. I guess as an Austrian I will have more fun with the movie - there are many, MANY puns.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 11, 2007)

It will be hard for him to remain anonymous in public after Borat..

I have no idea who his Bruno character is. Does anyone have a link?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2007)

Jessica said:


> It will be hard for him to remain anonymous in public after Borat..
> 
> I have no idea who his Bruno character is. Does anyone have a link?



It's on wikipedia.


----------



## X (Apr 11, 2007)

> It will be hard for him to remain anonymous in public after Borat..



He could go to countries which banned Borat.


----------



## Nico (Apr 11, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Man, Vegeta looks skinnier than Lindsay Lohan in her anorexia stages



She was never anorexic.  

Bruno will most likely be a blockbuster like Borat. It depends on when it is released though.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 11, 2007)

He's a funny character, but nowhere near as funny as Borat imo.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 11, 2007)

lets hope he will keep the hilarious level of Borat


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link Toffeeman.  I was wondering who Bruno was.  Me personally I like Ali G the most.


----------



## nirvanainanutshell (Apr 14, 2007)

borat was his funniest movie but he was incredibly funny in talledega night as jean girrard or whatever


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 14, 2007)

This will most likely suck. Just considering that people will be watching for him this time, so i doubt it will be as funny. More will be staged this time.


----------



## nirvanainanutshell (Apr 15, 2007)

movie has already been made


----------



## little nin (Apr 15, 2007)

has no1 mentioned that this will complete a trilogy of films?

ali g, borat, now bruno

3 main "lol" characters


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 15, 2007)

nirvanainanutshell said:


> movie has already been made



Oh, n/m then. I thought he was in the process of making it.


----------

